

Ask HN: Why aren't there more Python in-person courses? - OafTobark

Sorry if the wording is confusing, not sure how else to title this. I don't mean formal Universities (like MIT which has a course in Python, etc). Referring more to the likes of DevBootcamp, StarterLeague, etc...<p>I noticed (maybe incorrectly) that Python seems to be the most popular language discussed here as well as in a lot of the online education stuff (Coursera, Udacity, etc...) but when it comes to 12-week training in-person programs like the above, they are mostly or all Ruby. Is there a reason why there are more/all Ruby courses and no Python courses like them (as far as I can see) aside from maybe no one with Python chops is interested in running a DevBootcamp-like course or something, or am I totally missing something here?<p>Please no comments on language doesn't matter as much as programming principles (I get that at the end of the day). More curious as to why they all appear to be Ruby-centric.
======
1123581321
It's that you hear of Rails developers more than you hear of Django
developers. The Django community thinks of themselves as Python users first,
whereas in Rails the wisdom is that Rails is easier if you learn some Ruby,
but not necessary.

Also, the couple of Rails classes that have gotten a lot of the press just
happen to market themselves well. One of them obtained a 37signals investment
and has gotten a lot of attention from that.

Also, for some reason, a Rails developer is perceived to be in-demand in a way
that a Django developer is not. It might be that Rails is more popular,
though.

That said, there seem to be a lot of Python courses out there. Any of them
could be the next Startup League with a website facelift and different sales
copy.

------
asimjalis
I am trying to fix this by teaching a Python For Beginners course in the SF
Bay Area on 1/5/2013. More details here:
<http://pythonprogrammer.eventbrite.com>. Email me privately if you have
questions.

------
creativeone
In Israel the first "devbootcamp" is being held in Python. <http://10x.org.il>

